# Great male singers of the future



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

*Trichmund von Bellarosa 
(7 may 2014 - 27 june 2053)*


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Tiago Aruã, Anna Netrebko's and Erwin Schrott's son


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Tiago Aruã, Anna Netrebko's and Erwin Schrott's son


I gotta' say, Alma . . . they look pretty happy together.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> I gotta' say, Alma . . . they look pretty happy together.


 That was when the baby was born. Now Erwin has been complaining that Anna is getting fat, and Anna has been saying that he never helps when the baby starts crying at night so she gets stressed out and overeats. I'm telling you, their marriage is falling apart. Anytime now, Anna will come knocking on my door, with Tiago and all, crying about being mistreated by Erwin, and I'll be happy to take her in and comfort her. Besides, if Anna can forgive me for my brief crush on Kristine, I can forgive her for having married Erwin.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> crying about being mistreated by Erwin


You mean she'll sing this song with her soprano voice:






?

I'd love to hear it, please record it when it happens.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> That was when the baby was born. Now Erwin has been complaining that Anna is getting fat, and Anna has been saying that he never helps when the baby starts crying at night so she gets stressed out and overeats. I'm telling you, their marriage is falling apart. Anytime now, Anna will come knocking on my door, with Tiago and all, crying about being mistreated by Erwin, and I'll be happy to take her in and comfort her. Besides, if Anna can forgive me for my brief crush on Kristine, I can forgive her for having married Erwin.


I'm glad to see you're being so realistic and mature about this whole thing. I'd hate to think of you caught up in some impossible, adolescent fantasy.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> I'm glad to see you're being so realistic and mature about this whole thing. I'd hate to think of you caught up in some impossible, adolescent fantasy.


How could I be having an adolescent fantasy? I'm too young for that. I'm just 9 years old!


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not sure if he'll be a singer, but young Flavio Kaufmann's fascination with orchestras suggests a budding maestro. And younger brother Matteo's fondness for anything that makes a lot of commotion suggests a future Regisseur. :lol:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> How could I be having an adolescent fantasy? I'm too young for that. I'm just 9 years old!


Wait a minute . . . 9 years old? . . . loves opera . . . ???

OK, "mister," the cat's out of the bag. At last, I know who you REALLY ARE!!!!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Leandro Flórez


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Wait a minute . . . 9 years old? . . . loves opera . . . ???
> 
> OK, "mister," the cat's out of the bag. At last, I know who you REALLY ARE!!!!


Darn! All this careful work on appearing male and adult, and someone still finds out who I really am. Me and my big mouth! Why oh why did I disclose my age?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Darn! All this careful work on appearing male and adult, and someone still finds out who I really am. Me and my big mouth! Why oh why did I disclose my age?


It's a common phenomenon, known as the insufficiently calculated retreat.

:guitar: Story of Roland being rewritten :guitar:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Darn! All this careful work on appearing male and adult, and someone still finds out who I really am. Me and my big mouth! Why oh why did I disclose my age?


I knew all along the whole sex-starved-male posturing was just a front. Nobody's *that* obsessed with boobs--not to mention Anna Netrebko. Your secret is out, little missy, so you can drop the act.

On the plus side, you can now be added to the Great Female Singers of the Future thread!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

This is proof that Anna's baby *is* a future opera singer:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

In case you need further proof:


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> In case you need further proof:
> View attachment 2185


My gosh, what a cute kid!!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> This is proof that Anna's baby *is* a future opera singer:
> 
> View attachment 2183


If I were Erwin, I'd be suspicious. Looks like a lot more went on than just holding hands!










Anna: Mmmmmm . . . I want to have his cute little Welsh baby!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Amfortas, are you doubting the virtue of Ms. Anna Netrebko? Thin ice, thin ice! Remember the Italian hit men!


----------

